
State of programming languages: JavaScript at the top, Go 15th, Swift is 17th - mvista
http://marvinvista.com/state-of-programming-languages-js-at-the-top-go-15th-swift-is-17th
======
gus_massa
This is just a quote of [http://www.wired.com/2016/02/new-programming-
languages-keep-...](http://www.wired.com/2016/02/new-programming-languages-
keep-chipping-away-at-the-old/) that is a rehash of
[http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2016/02/19/language-
rankings-1-16...](http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2016/02/19/language-
rankings-1-16/)

------
melling
Here's the Red Monk article that's being discussed:

[http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2016/02/19/language-
rankings-1-16...](http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2016/02/19/language-
rankings-1-16/)

